# slin without gh



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

as the trend these days seems to be gh/slin combo are there any of you that stil use slin alone and is it worth it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is worth it mate without the GH you need to be a little more fanatical about fat use


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

wogi has done quite abit on this, pm him and im sure hed answer any of your questions, but pscarb has answered your question


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ok mate cheers,is pwo sufficient ?

ive used slin/gh in the past but tbh funds dont allow me to run the gh all the time but just at intervals .

however slin being as cheap as it is , the reason i asked !

im pretty confident fat gain wont be to much of an issue if im carefull as im always lean and very little seems to put fat on me ,i can consume a large amount of calories with minimal to zero fat gain .

ive just heard so much conflicting advise with people teling me slins a waste of time without gh .

so would you say i would gain more mass on cycle with slin ?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

usualy the only people that tell you "its not worth it without hgh" are dealers, there be 200 odd pound a fortnight richer by you following there BS so thats why. :lol:

Whats your previous experence though? its not somthing you can just bungle through like a hgh/slin cycle.

Whilst its true that your need to watch your fat intake with a very fast acting insulin like humalog its not the same as in the past with longer acting insulin types where deffinitly if fat was there it would get metabolised.

You have to rember that your body dosent operate in the same way when you take insulin so even if you rarely add fat normaly with slin it could be a possiblity.

as long as the fundementals are in place insulin will complement a anabolic steriod cycle due to its ability to enhance your nutrent uptake to cells. That said you need to have the nutrents in place so that the insulin can use them if the diet is not good and lacks the nutrents then you gains will be suboptimal.

One thing you have to watch is that in your previous cycle if you used hgh it alters your resistance to insulin so if you take insulin without hgh you must start again and find what your natural tollerance is for the drug.

The worst thing you could do would be to start with your slin dose that you did on your previous hgh/slin cycle.

you need to work up slowly I wrote a outline on how I did it in the article section.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ok mate well ,ive done gh/slin pwo a few times was upto 8ius gh/8ius slin .

my plan was to start the slin on its own starting @4ius and workin back upto 8ius pwo only which would be 3days per week as i did it with the gh/slin


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

dean c said:


> ok mate well ,ive done gh/slin pwo a few times was upto 8ius gh/8ius slin .
> 
> my plan was to start the slin on its own starting @4ius and workin back upto 8ius pwo only which would be 3days per week as i did it with the gh/slin


I think your going to need to use it more often to get the optimal efect but then its your decision nobody realy knows the best way to run it. but think about it wouldnt it be more benifical to keep the cells nutrent inriched throughout the day & the week?

why only post workout?


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

i see what your saying ,it was more for convenience and the fact ive been told theres no risk of resistance that way ?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

dean c said:


> i see what your saying ,it was more for convenience and the fact ive been told theres no risk of resistance that way ?


you dont become resistant to insulin by injecting insulin...

if anything the oposite happens you give your pacreas a rest from all the over work you have been giving it from resistance training and building muscle your less likely to burn it out.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dean in my opinion and i have run Slin on its own in the past with very good results....

start with 4iu's PWO make sure you cover your bases with clean carbs and protein a little fat is allowed but i would steer clear from eating much fat as Insulin will shuttle all nutrients including fats and this is not what you want....

once you have settled with this amount for a few days start to raise the PWO amount by 2iu's i would say to a max of 12iu's once you have hit your max PWO then include a 4iu shot with breakfast in my opinion you can raise this amount to approx 8iu's...

Dosing with slin is an individual thing i have gone really high and moderate on the doses and to be honest i got more from the moderate dose than the really high one as the fat gain was to much on the really high dose.....

there is one thing that is key mate and that is you take your time and make sure you listen to your body no matter what any one says Slin can cause you harm if abused.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Get a glucose meter if you dont have one already, its good to monitor your blood sugar level when running insulin. keep a diary and you can use the results to fine tune things like your glucose/dectrose drinks and your diet overall.

The bigest thing is to tell someone who is around you that your useing insulin, they need to know what to do if you have a accident/make a mistake and start going hypo. You might thing "ah its ok i have everything sorted." but random factors can cause you to go hypo and need help. it can happen to anyone.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ok cheers for that .ps carb -so just to clarify pwo days only are ok ?

also how lonf would you reccomend using in this way before taking a break ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i only ever use Slin 3 days a week and have had very good results this way i don't see the need for using it more than that plus this way you can use it for a good 8 weeks before a 4 weeks break as you won't be tasking your own output....


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ok cheers sounds like a plan .

now there is one problem ,due to various food intolerances i have i cant use the usual carb sources ie malto/wms/glucose etc .

i am gluten intolerant and glucose is derived from wheat or corn .do you know where dextrose comes from?

when i used it with gh i was using bananas,the question is i use rice flour as a carb source in most of my shakes ,could i get away with using this or is it to risky ?

thanks for ya help


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

well the rice flour seems ok ,i always keep something sugary on hand incase though .

PS CARB -getting back to the morning shot of slin ,can i take this on an empty stomach before my morning shake which i have as soon as i wake ?

i just wondered if this was right as thered be no carbs in my system ?

cheers


----------

